# flared gill plates



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

i got a nice sized guyana rhom about 10" in length i noticed that his gill plates were out a little fron his side. i know he came from a split tank with so he did not have tons of space, or is this stress related or cramped housing related? the gills are nice an red and do not look to have any infection on them. i was thinking possible gill curl but i have never seen it before. he seems normal for a fish being put into a new tank. just trying to figure out if this is a permanent ,or temp problem sorry the last pic is fuzzy i am trying to get a pic from the backside to show the gill away from the body


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

doesnt look too bad. Not sure what it might be. I would treat him with non iodized salt for a week or so and so how he holds up. i do 1 tbsp per 10 gallons everyother day.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks like a mild case of gill curl-Should be treatable with good water quality


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

it really is not that bad,but i did add salt,and some melafix,and pima fix. i guess i need to know how often should i add the salt? he is a strong fish though .his tail moves gravel big time if i spook him (been planting live plants the last 2 days). i have been letting for the most part,and he ate 2 of my 6 barbs . i am going to remove the rest ,and the 2 bala sharks ,and take them to the lfs for credit


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

One of my reds has a gill with minor gill curl that i cant seem to heal. I have tried a salt dip and salt, so i will let you know how it goes. He is also in a 75 gal alone (away from the shoal) with a powerhead.

It is also 1tbs per 5 gals, not 10. Salt dips are for about 30 mins with usually about one tbs per gallon for about 30 mins.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looks like a mild case of gill curl-Should be treatable with good water quality










.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

gill curl


----------

